# Chumming for sharks from shore



## jdgator (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it legal to chum for sharks from the beaches in Georgia. 


When we stayed at St. George plantation, they would chum the cut all the time and catch many many sharks at night. I think it would be fun to try again.



Obviously, I wouldn't shark fish near swimmers or during the day...


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure but I have never heard of it, sounds like a good idea if it is legal and you could find a spot without people around. 

It is probably illegal, they would say that would keep more sharks near the beach.


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 3, 2009)

Nobody has to know your chumming.  I wouldnt blatantly toss it out.  Sling out a chumbag and tie it to a rig then place the rig in a sand spike to conceal it as a normal bottom rig.........just a thought but dont see why it wouldnt work.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

Good post. Chumming on the beach seems to be a very good idea, and in the long run it ends up being a high effort low pay off strategy.  We tried everything including a mako magnet and chum off the beach. Just does not seem to pull the sharks in. I know along the Southwestern coast of Africa, the lay small dead sharks on the surfline to pull in the Bronze Whalers, but as mentioned we just have not had much luck with that strategy. 

What works well is a fresh oily bait like a mackerel or blue fish. Fresh baits really produce and makerel is like crack to a junkie. If you are running mack, and the sharks do not pick it up within and hour, you either are not running your lines out far enough, or the sharks are not there. Fresh caught mackerel and bluefish are high effort, but high pay off strategies.

Best of luck and God Bless 

Deaver


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to tell this story:

My cousins,uncles,etc. used to shark fish and pull a seine on the beach just north of Ponte Vedra,Florida.We used to camp out on the beach [you KNOW this was a long time ago ] and make a fun weekend out of it.

Anyway,my cousin Don and I got volunteered to take two five gallon buckets of beef blood a couple hundred yards off the beach,along with the baited hooks from the two shark rods.We used a small canoe,and were not experienced canoe-types,to say the least.

As I remember,there were some adult beverages involved,along with some taunting remarks concerning our courage from the uncles and older cousins.Off we went through the surf and out to sea with our cargo. The insti -gators were standing on the beach motioning and hollering for us to go out farther.I'm not sure how far out we were when the canoe turned over and the two buckets of blood and the two inebriated canoe operators went into the water.
We set a new world record for getting a canoe right-side up and climbing back in and hauling our tails outta that spot and back towards the beach.We wiped out one more time just for "entertainment" purposes when we hit the breakers - or,I should say - the breakers hit US.

It wasn't but about an hour before one of the rods had a big sand tiger on,and after an hour long fight the shark was on the beach.I'd swear that shark was eye-balling me and Don with a hongry look!

The moral of the story is:Chumming works,when done by "trained professionals,"such as us.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Feb 3, 2009)

Heck yeah,

If you can get your hands on beef blood 

Deaver


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Feb 3, 2009)

Chumming from shore has always been a problem if theres not a rip handy- most of the time, the slick will hug the shore and move with the current- if you move it offshore  it will slowly work its way in on the incoming tide, or out on the out going- but always seemingly away from where you want it.

whatever the case, it makes it hard for old toothy to find the sharp end of your hook- if you can find a rip current, and the outlet, chum there, and fish the outside of it so the chum works across the bait and then out- I prefer`d bonito...old smelly or freshly caught- Mr Toothy loves bonito.

 In a pinch, or desperate- you can tie a small chumbag above your leader- keeps the nibblers off the real bait...and guarentees the "chum starts here" for even the blindest, stupidst, toothest monster.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 3, 2009)

Great replies. Thanks.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 3, 2009)

POWER FISHERMAN said:


> Heck yeah,
> 
> If you can get your hands on beef blood
> 
> Deaver



Available at your friendly neighborhood slaughterhouse!


----------



## gsxraddict (Feb 16, 2009)

chum the end of the jetties is probably better. Its illegal to do it on some beaches because you don't want the sharks hanging where people swim. At the end of the jetties the current will let the chum spread better, on the beach it would probably stay along the shore.


----------



## JWARE (Feb 21, 2009)

I filled a mesh bag with pilchers, stomped it to pieces and looped it around my rod tube just at the water line. I caght one shark and had several hook ups.I don't know if it actually lured the sharks in but it seemed that the catfish and crabs didn't mess w/ my bait as much because of all the small pieces the chum bag put out. Just a thought. That was in Fl I don't know if it is legal in Ga.


----------

